

Finish Weekend ATL - Oompa
http://highgroove.com/articles/2012/04/30/finish-weekend-atl.html

======
vanstee
Perfect timing right after Start Atlanta a week ago.

~~~
avolcano
Wow, I just googled this and I'm really bummed that I missed it. Looks like it
never got submitted to Hacker News for some reason, that's a shame.

~~~
iwasakabukiman
It was great. I went and we managed to get a minimum viable product out of it.

------
ansgri
At first thought this was something about weekend project using Active
Template Library, and how that would be weird...

------
avolcano
If anyone here has been to a past Finish Weekend, or a similar event, I'd love
to hear your thoughts on it. I'm thinking about going, and would like to know
what other peoples' experiences were like.

~~~
AdamFernandez
I went to the first one in Holland, MI, and it was a great experience. I met a
lot of cool people. Everyone was there to help you finish projects that you
had started. There were hackers, designers, and even some lawyers that
specialize in incorporating startups. It was just a good way to get advice,
and actual help with code if you were unable to figure something out yourself.
You don't have to finish something, but the weekend offers you the resources
to make it happen if you want.

------
jsherer
Awesome to see more of these types of things coming to our great city :)

